# Point One Racing Podium Pedals short review



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

I just received my Podium pedals (on 31 of december) and I want to share my first impressions. I only rode them twice on my usual trails, a 15 km loop with a lot of rocks and roots, and some small jumps.
I'm an aggressive trail rider and my bike is a Dialled Alpine (hardtail). My previous pedals were really old and worn and... The picture talks for itself. There's no comparaison possible between them and the podium.

Before receiving
I purchased them directly from POR but it's been a long time to wait... They were supposed to be at home in early december but POR have had shipping problems with the bearings. However, Scott is really great, he answers to emails very quickly and is very comprehensive. To apologize for the delay he sent optional alumunium studs to the pre-orderers. That was very nice of him. Thanks again Scott (and the rest of the team).

Out of the box
The podium pedals are beautifull. So much that I hesitate to put them on my bike and ride them. Firstly I've got to install the studs. It's quite easy to do with the included Allen wrench. Once in my hands they seem light (more than my previous pedals) and they are really tight to spin with hands (almost impossible) but POR says it's normal. Because of the grease in bearings there's a break-in period. I'll verify that.
Once on the bike and riding I didn't notice anymore this "tight to spin" sensation. However they don't turn if you don't have your feet on them. The grip looks phenomenal even if there is only 8 studs a side. But let's see what they are worth on the trails

First Ride : December 31
The weather was rainy and foggy so the trails were wet and muddy. Plus I'm wearing eyeglasses so I was almost blind because of the fog. In fact the conditions were ideal to test the grip of the Podium pedals and they succeeded. I did not slip, not even once or just a little bit. I was glued. Even in a fast roots garden where it was impoosible to pedal with my previous pedals. My feet were always jumping, slipping. I thought it was because of the lack of rear suspension but the Podium pedals have solved the problem. Now I can pedal everywhere even on this fast series of wet roots. I was feeling secured.

Second Ride : January 2
The weather was quite cold, around 0°C (32°F) with snow and glaze. Good test too. As at the first ride Podium pedals didn't slip but because of grease and break-in period the left pedal was a little "tight to spin". In fact it was hard to spin even in pedalling. If I wasn't been forcing, my foot was pushed forward by the rear of the pedal which hardly turned (is tha clear). Fortunatly this unpleasant sensation has disapeared now.

First conclusions
Point One Racing is a great company composed by very sympathetic people. Podium pedals are beautifull and very grippy even in bad conditions but need a break-in period (they are designed to have one) to spin easily.


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

Rami great review. How are they in technical rocky climbing? Do they roll-out on you fatter flats or do they open up the door to good technical climbing with flats?


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

how the hell were you riding a bike with those Walmart pedals?


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

I didn't expect to but they climb very well. In fact, with my previous pedals I thought that flat pedals were only "pushable" but with Podium ones I discovered that you can also move forward and rearward. While I was pedalling on 90° with my previous pedals I pedal on almost 270° with the Podium (Is that clear?). So they are far better climber than my previous pedals.


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

I don't know what is Walmart but I think it wasn't a compliment. Did you have any problem with Point One Racing deadatbirth?

Sorry I'm now understanding that you were not talking about Podium but the other Walmart pedals... What an idiot. (English is not my native langage)


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks for that review and pics. My order is heading to England as I type


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

switching to any platform pedal over what you previously had is going to be a huge upgrade....


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Rami: Thanks for the pictures and write-up.

The design is elegant. It takes a lot from Atomlab's Trailking pedals (and the many companies that copied that super-slim pedal including Kona). The spindle shape is like the titanium spindles you see, do you have a price and availability and warranty guarantee on those pedals?


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

nice stuff i got my 1 black and 1 silver on its way to me when the sun rises!


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

Hey Illnacord, I don't think that Podium takes anything from the Trailking except the "pedal" characteristic. It doesn't have middle platform and the shape is different. But there are both really thin, because thinner is better for pedals. However the Atomlab are beautifull too.
The price is US $169 and Warranty is for one year but don't worry about that. The podium are really stiff/strong and even if you've got a problem I'm sure that Scott Orehek wouldn't let you embarrassed. He really takes care of the customers.
I'm sorry but I don't understand the thing about the titanium spindle.

Jhanney : Interesting combination. You should post some pictures and comments about them once they'll be delivered, installed and ridden. Like that we could have a real comparison between the Podium and other "real flat pedals". Viking boy should do the same.


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

wanted them in the nickle though! i am currently on dark cycles arachnids and wellgo b141s at the moment. lets see how the podium holds up. my previous trailkings were not too good loose bearings every now and then. could just had been a one off issue. but it was depressing owning it and had to tighten this and after every few rides

but to be fair to all consumers. lets see how this holds up. nothing is worst then down time or a broken pedal in the middle of nowhere. i have all their stems and a good reason why i must have these pedals.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

This is more comparable to the Canfield Crampon. It would be nice to see how the 2 stack up against each other.


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

equally nice! i like them but i m broke already..


----------



## cruzean (Jun 12, 2007)

*Does the sole of your shoe rub on the spindle like the crampons*

Does this happen?
I am doing more and more freeride and wanted to replace my clipless pedals with the best platform pedal as switching back and forth can cause problems. I just got the Crampons. A great design with a fairly serious flaw, that is if you want to use them for long rides with lots of climbing. These pedal are great for DH and Freeride, love how thin they are, it makes a noticable difference in clearance, deflection and using the more of the pedal stroke. The problem is that the sole of my 5.10's rub on the spindle hard eough to feel a fair bit of friction. I set the pins on the right pedal per the instructions and the left with the pins high enough so that my shoe would just barely touch the spindle. After several long rides it is noticable how much drag is created by the shoe contacting the spindle when installed per the instructions. In my opinion they could have easily solved the problem by adding one more pin on each side of the spindle in the middle of the platform (body) and place the pins just a bit closer to the spindle. My plan is go to the machine shop and add the extra pin but the way they have the body designed there is not much material to place the pin in the center (they drilled out too much material to make them lighter).


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2008)

No problem of this kind on the Point One Racing Podium.


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

hmmm i wear 6.0s so will let u know if something like this will happen. still waiting for em!!!


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

How about creating an axle sleeve out of a piece of tyvek or something? Would that work to minimize shoe/axle friction?


----------



## cruzean (Jun 12, 2007)

*Too expensive to have to modify*

I feel that if you are going to spend that kind of money on a pedal you should not have to modify it. I could see dirt getting under the Tyvek and causing problems but am not certain. Like I said, this is a great pedal for DH and FR. Because it is so light it is attracting the xc crowd and will be the best option for the one pedal does all as soon as they reduce the drag on the spindle. I don't want to Hijack this thread but I would keep my eyes on the Crampons as I think they are already considering a few changes. Maybe the guys at Canfield can chime in.
If they don't take them back I may sell them and wait for the next version or add another pin. I will give an update later.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

the Podiums are lighter then the Cramptons and look stronger.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

cruzean said:


> I feel that if you are going to spend that kind of money on a pedal you should not have to modify it. I could see dirt getting under the Tyvek and causing problems but am not certain. Like I said, this is a great pedal for DH and FR. Because it is so light it is attracting the xc crowd and will be the best option for the one pedal does all as soon as they reduce the drag on the spindle. I don't want to Hijack this thread but I would keep my eyes on the Crampons as I think they are already considering a few changes. Maybe the guys at Canfield can chime in.
> If they don't take them back I may sell them and wait for the next version or add another pin. I will give an update later.


If you haven't yet, contact Chris Canfield and relate your experience with him. I'm pretty sure they'll be more than welcome to any feedback on their products.


----------



## cruzean (Jun 12, 2007)

*sturdy? Yes*

I do not know which pedal is stronger but I am sure both will hold up well and to me the few grams are not a concern. The Crampons have a fair bit of material and in your hand they feel quite stong. Because they are so thin and beveled at the ends they can take a major hit with very little damage or causing the bike to be pitched. Once you have them on the bike It becomes quite apparent that the concern over smashing them on rocks suddenly becomes a nonissue. I noticed that I did not worry at all about hitting the Crampons in the rough rocky sections and could therefore just pedal on through, it really takes your mind off of hitting the pedal. The funny thing was that in the end I did not have any pedal strikes. One of the things I really like about the Crampons are that they have pins in the platform body between the edges and the spindle and therefore have a ton of bite. Most all other pedals just have them around the edges. These added pins are necessary on this pedal to keep the sole of your shoe off the spindle, unfortunately they need two more pins to really keep the Spindle-shoe contact to a min and maybe palce the pins a bit closer to the spindle. Like I said my only real complaint is the amount of drag on the spindle. I may try the Point One pedals as Canfield is allowing me to return the Crampons but with such good customer service by Canfield I will most likely wait for their next version. If they were going on a DH or FR specific bike I would keep them but I will be using them for xc including epic rides.


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

finally got my podium pedals. had them on for a quick 6-mile offroad xc ride on saturday. nice and stiff. no issues on shoe rubbing on axle. was on my 6.0s, i got the alu studs upgrade with them as well. got some bel-ray assembly prep to while screwing them on instead of thread glue..

Ride characteristics? nice and grippy, had no slippage, when i point my foot out of them on tight corners and step right in, no issue of imbalanced studs placements or so, they grip straightaway. 

with so much pedal to step on, i love it! 

Did bash a few rocks along the way, nothing damaged except for a little paint scruff. I wish i can say how stable the bike felt with its thin profile. I am getting more pairs for my other rides once the moolah comes in..


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

So any arguments of which flat platform pedal is better at weight and ultra thin? Point One Podium vs Canfield Crampon? Regardless of price.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Podiums and Twenty6 Prerunners


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

my podiums are just getting better with age - got about 200 miles on them and they've loosened up nicely.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The Twenty6 Prerunners are reported as actual weight 310g. I am officially in the market for the Podium, Crampon or Prerunners.

A pic of vikingboy's Podiums:










And why can't I find standard non-ti black prerunners? All these ghey ass colors look wack!:


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Cramptons are the heaviest. I personally don't like them but I heard Canfield is revising them. The cromo Prerunners and Podiums weigh close. The ti are super light. 
As for colors the Prerunners look great in person. The Urban camos in cromo look good and. are close to black. 
If you are not going ti then the Podiums with aluminum pins are the way to go.
For DH I love my Podiums everything else Prerunners.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Also contact Ty at Twenty6 or a good dealer and you probably can get cromo blacks made.


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

Black prerunners with cromo spindle would need to be a special order item...

The solid anodized colours all come standard with Ti spindles


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

illnacord said:


> The Twenty6 Prerunners are reported as actual weight 310g. I am officially in the market for the Podium, Crampon or Prerunners.


310g is reported weight with cromo spindles.

They are 260g with Ti spindles.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

NeverFree said:


> Black prerunners with cromo spindle would need to be a special order item...
> 
> The solid anodized colours all come standard with Ti spindles


Hmmm isn't that what I said?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@quickneonrt: Helpful. What about the Cranfield Crampon pedals did you hear in terms of revisions? The site says nothing about revisions. I did see a number of photos of the pedals taking a beating and they look like sh** after all the ano is scrubbed off. I was intrigued by the flatness of the platform but the fact that they are the heaviest of the three options is a turn off. Where does the weight go? I really like my Syncros Mental Stainless and Sunline V-One platforms but they're 5XXg and 8XXg!!!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

illnacord...You can try and call Canfield to see if there is truth to the revision rumor. i have read it in passing. The feel is weird the axle rubs on your foot even with the size of the pins. I am not a fan. The Point One Podiums are great and seem like they will hold up beter for dh over the Prerunners. That being said I do have the Ti Prerunners on my Double, Sinister Gruitr and Commencal Absolut 4x. The Podiums on my Glory and Deity Decoys on my Demo7.
The Decoys are only slightly heavier the the Podiums but half the price. Also Deity is working on new pedals as per discussion with them. No details though


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The Decoys appear, like the two dozen other re-branded pedal offerings from big industry names, like HT Taiwan pedals, they're all over ebay for 50-70 dollars, the 70 versions with titanium spindles. It seems to all be inspired from Atomlabs Trailkings and newer Pimp Lites. I would use caution on those spindles as there are no specifications on rider weight or use and could for all purposes be built for 50 lb children. If only that MTBR member slanging his US spec titanium spindlers (Crank Bros eggbeater provider) could make replacement for the HT bodies.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

illnacord said:


> The Decoys appear, like the two dozen other re-branded pedal offerings from big industry names, like HT Taiwan pedals, they're all over ebay for 50-70 dollars, the 70 versions with titanium spindles. It seems to all be inspired from Atomlabs Trailkings and newer Pimp Lites. I would use caution on those spindles as there are no specifications on rider weight or use and could for all purposes be built for 50 lb children. If only that MTBR member slanging his US spec titanium spindlers (Crank Bros eggbeater provider) could make replacement for the HT bodies.


what ti spindles are you talking about? the ones on the Prerunners? I have yet to hear of a problem with them, even from guys using them for dh. the Spindles and everything else about them are custom made. Same as the Point One Podiums


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

illnacord said:


> If only that MTBR member slanging his US spec titanium spindlers (Crank Bros eggbeater provider) could make replacement for the HT bodies.


Are you referring to http://titaniumspindles.com/?


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

I finally got my prerunners as well as the 2 pairs of podiums that i already have.

podiums and prerunners are awesome stuff. no regrets. no-footers, easy to connect back, back down the trails stuck out my foot for a tap on the turns and hop back in, no issue. small tabletops, the pedals held on, 3-5ft drops, the traction both set of pedals gave me were confidence inspiring but the prerunners were better. stuck on like glue.
i guess these pedals are not for the penny pinchers. comparative with the current offerings, mg1, decoys, 50/50s, atomlabs, superstars, these have their good points being larger pedals and flatter than any of the above.

i run them with 6.0 air mogans


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Look ma no more squeak! I ditched my Crampons today for Podiums. After being on the Crampons for 6 months I forgot how nice it is to not be riding on a bed of nails. I'm stoked on the podiums. Went for a short 5 mile technical ride and found the traction to be perfect. Sticky but not to the point it was hard to readjust my foot. I was a little weirded out by the hat I received when I ordered a t-shirt and the SAE 7/32 pins when I reached for my trusty metric T wrenches. Other then that I'm way happier being on flat pedals with no bumps at either end of the axles. The pins should be much beefier and easier to find at the hardware store and I suspect they will stay put w/o having to pull out the red loctite. Canfield Bro's are great guys and are quick to answer the phone and e-mails but their pedals are not yet perfect.


----------



## br8kmywindo (Mar 10, 2009)

*point one podium pins*

Anybody have any problems with replacing the pins on the podiums. I'm considering buying them, but looking at the pictures I had a quick question. Since the pins are basically screwed in from the opposite side of the pedal, what happens when you bash a rock or two. The pins will definitely take some impact, and the same goes for the threaded portion of the studs sticking out as pins. So removing those studs will definitely strip out or cross thread the threaded hole in the pedal when backing out the studs. Not really a problem until you change the pins which may not be often, but I did read a review which complained of needing either a few more pins or longer pins. Just wondering.  Anyways, they look great.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Jhanney said:


> I finally got my prerunners as well as the 2 pairs of podiums that i already have.
> 
> podiums and prerunners are awesome stuff. no regrets.
> 
> i run them with 6.0 air mogans


Lucky you, having all the goodies.

I am looking for new pedals for my Ibis Mojo (after almost 10 years of SPD, Speedplay Frogs and Eggbeaters I want to ride with more freedom to my feet) and can not decide which of these 2 pedals I should chose. 
You have both, so which is your favourite? 
Which one if they are not equal, has the best grip?
Which one seems to be the one keeping the good look the longest? I have read that the Prerunners are easily scratched, are the Podiums also that?

I found this: http://momentumbicycle.com/ and for a moment I thought it could be even better, but then I don't need anything new but the pedals.

I am looking forward to hearing your opinion since you have both the models I am looking for.

Have a nice day


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Haven't had to change a damaged pin, you'd probably have to dremel off the damaged part and back it out as usual.
My 2 cent gripe is that after 6 months or so they still haven't loosened up at all (bearings).


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

Dun think the podiums will loosen up any soon at all. I had the opportunity to buy the bearing tool and got to remove all the bearings and the tight seal. The seals are the ones restricting the pedals. I am fine with them. Build quality, grip, strength, weight, looks and durability has been exceptional. Ease of self servicing definitely wins hands down.the prerunner are almost as good as the podiums. The feel different. I can't quantity it. I like podium a little better. But they both work great. Anyone buying either will not be shortchanged in performance


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

Fly paper pedals must use gravity cranks I think. I m pretty reluctant to swap out my credit cranks to try them. I may be wrong... they may have revised since the last time I looked at them


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone comment on how the Straitlines fit into all this?


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

Straitlines dun belong here though

Try this thread instead
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=399027&highlight=straitline+pedalsa


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

br8kmywindo said:


> Anybody have any problems with replacing the pins on the podiums. I'm considering buying them, but looking at the pictures I had a quick question. Since the pins are basically screwed in from the opposite side of the pedal, what happens when you bash a rock or two. The pins will definitely take some impact, and the same goes for the threaded portion of the studs sticking out as pins. So removing those studs will definitely strip out or cross thread the threaded hole in the pedal when backing out the studs. Not really a problem until you change the pins which may not be often, but I did read a review which complained of needing either a few more pins or longer pins. Just wondering.  Anyways, they look great.


im wondering about the same thing, just got back from the bikepark, and I see that some of the pins has their top destroyed, so I wonder how im supposed to get them out of the pedal.


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Just cut or file the broken/bent pin off flush to the pedal body and unscrew it.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

murd said:


> Just cut or file the broken/bent pin off flush to the pedal body and unscrew it.


yearh, kinda figured this was my way out.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright, I narrowed it down to *Podium pedals* as the top pick. I also am looking at the Diety 2.0s since I am all for the super thin minimal pedal feel/look - but aren't the Diety's made by HT components? Ah, searched MTBR and found:

Triple8Sol: all various rebranded HT models...

Nukeproof Neutron
Da Bomb Bullet Hole Pedals
Deity Components Decoy Pedals
Fire Eye PJ Pedals
Premium BMX Thin Pedals
Kona Wah Wah
Mcneil BMX Slipless
El Gallo Garra
Fatality Seventeen (do their ano screw in pins and titanium spindles fit all HT pedal models?)
_
Any more you know of on the HT rebranded bandwagon? _


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I have Podiums, prerunners, Deity Decoy V1's and have been running the Deity V2's since they came out.
The Deity's are the best pedal value wise, grip better and hold up better then the podiums.!


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

blk mkt, superstar..


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

There's more on the platform pedal search here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=607155


----------



## shift0r (Jun 12, 2011)

Ive seen online that there have been a couple of people who've had the pedal fail where the body has slid off the axle.
Ive just ordered a paid myself after all the rave reviews ive seen elsewhere.
Just wondering if anyone knows exactly whats cause this failure on the odd pair and whether its something that can be prevented somehow?


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

NeverFree said:


> 310g is reported weight with cromo spindles.
> 
> They are 260g with Ti spindles.


the 2011 model gained some weight though, my 2011 set with Ti axles weighs in at 310g


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

Echo TR platform +/-65.00. 
Not nockin the prerunner or podiums or others mentioned in this thread, sure they're sweet, just $100 more...


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

shift0r said:


> Ive seen online that there have been a couple of people who've had the pedal fail where the body has slid off the axle.
> Ive just ordered a paid myself after all the rave reviews ive seen elsewhere.
> Just wondering if anyone knows exactly whats cause this failure on the odd pair and whether its something that can be prevented somehow?


It's very rare, I've heard of it happening only once. It's caused by the bearings loosing their seated press fit. For it to happen all 4 bearings would have to dislodge.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

It happened to mine - maybe those were the pair you heard about? It certainly isnt common and can easily be avoided. Basically the nut at the end of the axle came loose allowing the pedal to move along the axle which resulted in the pedal body becoming trashed. 
I've serviced the pedals since and not had any issues as ensure the nut is clean and degreased, use good quality (the new anti-oil stuff) blue loctite and also have a spring washer on the end which adds another layer of safety. 
In respect of this failure Point1 took care of me brilliantly and sent me a new pedal body without cost.
Those guys really are excellent to work with.

Here's an updated pic after about 18 months of hammering away on them.
Awesome pedals - made only better by the longer inner pins IMHO.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd like to try the longer pins, everyone seems to like them. Honestly I have this concern that I won't be able to get my foot off  That and my calves/shins fear them.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

^Stumble you can also alternate the long and short pins. I dont own podiums (i just aint got the cash) but on my NS platforms I use longer pins in certain places on the pedal- it gives me sure grip but also reduces the chances of a blood letting up and down my shins and calves.


----------



## chybulo (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the same Raceface SixC crankarms. I dislike the fact the point1's threads barely past the midpoint of the crankarms. Do you use the crush washers? How do you feel about this? I would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

misunderestimated said:


> Echo TR platform +/-65.00.
> Not nockin the prerunner or podiums or others mentioned in this thread, sure they're sweet, just $100 more...


Yes, way overpriced those pretty Canfield's and Podium's, etc., but the prices are geared towards those who live in their mommy's basement. I'll stick with, as always, the well made, well priced, swell choices from Wellgo.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

TraumaARNP said:


> Yes, way overpriced those pretty Canfield's and Podium's, etc., but the prices are geared towards those who live in their mommy's basement. I'll stick with, as always, the well made, well priced, swell choices from Wellgo.


You ride a bike with XT/XTR mix and Easton tubing, Thomson, Salsa etc? C'mon, you're an NP right? I'm a medic so I make a lot less than you and I ride on Podiums, which btw are made in California by a small company with awesome customer service. I had a problem with mine and they sent a new pair.
You get what you pay for.
Both Wellgo and Echo are in Taiwan, if you can't afford to buy higher quality pedals then it's fine. But to crack at Crampon/Podium owners doesn't make much sense when the rest of your bike is $$$.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

stumblemumble said:


> You ride a bike with XT/XTR mix and Easton tubing, Thomson, Salsa etc? C'mon, you're an NP right? I'm a medic so I make a lot less than you and I ride on Podiums, which btw are made in California by a small company with awesome customer service. I had a problem with mine and they sent a new pair.
> You get what you pay for.
> Both Wellgo and Echo are in Taiwan, if you can't afford to buy higher quality pedals then it's fine. But to crack at Crampon/Podium owners doesn't make much sense when the rest of your bike is $$$.


No crack at crackheads, just trying to make sense out of why some spend so much on components when they aren't sponsored pro racers; it's all about what makes sense for the reality of one's real world biking needs. Like the majority of high priced, big name brand framesets, Wellgo makes re-branded and exclusive to one vendor pedals for some of those uber high dollar bling pedal brands, and while Canfield's, as an example, may very well be made in the USA and in low volume, I see no reason why they go for $170.00 a pair.

FWIW, my main bike set up that you mentioned was purchased piece by piece starting in 2000, when hardtails were considered passe now that FS was making the "big" splash....all my components have been purchased at local auction of failed bike stores during that time; the biggest Schwinn dealer in Virginia (a former neighbor) went under and I bought out beaucoup XT/XTR gruppos, Ritchey components, tires, etc. before the official auction, and at about 10-20 cents on the dollar. My main bike, in today's dollars, would easily cost well over $2500 on the retail market, and my current build cost is somewhere around $600.00. Yes, I have a fairly decent bike with older components, but not one part did I need to sell blood to buy it or build it.

Sorry if you took offense to what I consider an otherwise harmless dig.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

mojojojoaf said:


> ^Stumble you can also alternate the long and short pins. I dont own podiums (i just aint got the cash) but on my NS platforms I use longer pins in certain places on the pedal- it gives me sure grip but also reduces the chances of a blood letting up and down my shins and calves.


Wow, I finally tried the longer pins (just got 16 at the local hardware store for $3) and what a difference. I put them on the inner half (inner four pins on each side of the Podiums), leaving the outside stock. Works great. :thumbsup:



chybulo said:


> I have the same Raceface SixC crankarms. I dislike the fact the point1's threads barely past the midpoint of the crankarms. Do you use the crush washers? How do you feel about this? I would like to hear your opinion.


I was wary of this as well because the new SLX double arms I got use pedal washers as well and it doesn't allow the spindle to thread fully. Just by researching old threads it seems the answer is that it's not a problem and the washers should be used.
Just remember that Race Face and Shimano both use washers on certain cranks and advise that they should be used. All pedals meanwhile have the same threading depth so RF and Shimano are well aware of the lack of pedal insertion this causes, they wouldn't let you do it if it was liable for failure.
If you don't use the washer you can damage the cranks. The real downside is that it widens the q-factor by 2mm or so. Not good ergonomics for those with a narrower pelvis.


----------



## aldeezy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello, can someone tell me about how long it takes to break the point1's in? I've had mine since march 11' and put about 600 miles on them. When I slap the pedal with my hand to spin it, it only spins half a full rotation still. Should they be spinning freely by now or do they get to that point? Thanks for your replies in advance!


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

aldeezy said:


> Hello, can someone tell me about how long it takes to break the point1's in? I've had mine since march 11' and put about 600 miles on them. When I slap the pedal with my hand to spin it, it only spins half a full rotation still. Should they be spinning freely by now or do they get to that point? Thanks for your replies in advance!


They won't loosen up any more. I ran my last set over two years and what you describe is normal for the podiums. According to point one they're supposed to be like this so you know where the pedal is when you go to put your foot back on, which I agree with. Free spinning pedals are a pain, though really tight pedals are as well. IMHO the point ones are just right, despite what some say I don't think it's enough to add noticeable drag when pedaling.
I wouldn't stress it if drivetrain drag is the concern.


----------



## pulledunder (Dec 5, 2011)

might have to pick some of these up


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

My podiums have over 600 miles and they do not spin freely. I like it that way.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

illnacord said:


> My podiums have over 600 miles and they do not spin freely. I like it that way.


Agreed. Ordered up another pair today for the SXT build.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

illnacord said:


> my podiums have over 600 miles and they do not spin freely. I like it that way.


+1

.


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had mine for sometime now and they dont spin freely but l wish they did.


----------

